# Win a Kindle Fire 2 from KindleBoards!



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

It hasn't been announced yet by Amazon, but all indications are that a new Kindle Fire 2, and possibly new Kindle e-readers, will be announced soon...

And in celebration of this, KindleBoards is launching a giveaway to send one of you a Kindle Fire 2, or one of the new Kindle e-readers - - your choice!

We'll order it for you on the first day of its availability from Amazon. As far as we know, this is the web's first giveaway for the new Kindle Fire 2!

Entering is easy, and free! Just follow this link to enter on our blog. It'll ask that you "like" our Facebook page, if you haven't already done so. Don't worry - we won't clutter up your newsfeed with yet another endless series of posts about free and discounted books. Instead, you'll see a variety of curated Kindle-related posts, designed for thoughtful readers and Kindle owners just like you. That includes trending topics from these forums, "real reader recommendations" from our Book Corner, a curated list of free Amazon books, deep-dives into Top 10 books in a particular genre, Kindle tips, exclusive KB contests, KB-only discounts on accessories, profiles of KB authors, and "real reader recommendations" on Kindle accessories.

So it's a win-win: you get a free chance to win the new Kindle Fire 2, and you get relevant Kindle alerts from the web's largest and liveliest Kindle user forum. Life should always be this good. 

Please post here when you've entered! Thanks for entering, and thank you for being part of KindleBoards!

-Harvey

>>>Entry form


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

I entered,  how exciting.    

Kindles are so much fun.


----------



## Jnassise (Mar 22, 2010)

Done.  Thanks Harvey.


----------



## Ethan Jones (Jan 20, 2012)

Just entered.

Thanks,

Ethan


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

Entered.

Thanks
crisandria


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm getting a "page not found" when clicking the Enter button on the blog post. (From my cell phone.) I did _Like _ the Facebook page.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I entered it, I think  . Since I have an account on facebook I never use, I wasn't sure how to operate the thing. But I know for sure I got the twitter one.  

eta: Hmmm, it says I got the twitter done, but it doesn't show on my twitter account that I am following.  . This social media stuff is really confusing to me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah, if you PM me the name of your Twitter account, I can check to see if you are following us.

Betsy


----------



## 16205 (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks, Harvey!  Entered.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

KimberlyinMN said:


> I'm getting a "page not found" when clicking the Enter button on the blog post. (From my cell phone.) I did _Like _ the Facebook page.


Hmm, it should be mobile-friendly. I checked out entries, and we do have entries from you for both the FB "like" and the Twitter "follow". So it seems to have worked.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Harvey said:


> Hmm, it should be mobile-friendly. I checked out entries, and we do have entries from you for both the FB "like" and the Twitter "follow". So it seems to have worked.


Ya.. I had to turn JavaScript back on for the Dolphin browser for my phone.  I also just tweeted. Thanks for checking!!!

I'm entered!!!!!!

(In order to watch my dogs on a webcam when they are being boarded, I have to turn JS off so that Dolphin uses ActiveX.)


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

How do I know if that facebook entry went through? I can't figure out anything on Facebook, it just looks like a page with a lot of ads on it, so its confusing. On that entry page it said entered, but I don't know how to check on facebook for that.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I don't use twitter but since I was already a KB "like" on FB I clicked that button. Harvey, FB is not under my real name. I will pm you with my fb name.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KimberlyinMN said:


> I'm getting a "page not found" when clicking the Enter button on the blog post. (From my cell phone.) I did _Like _ the Facebook page.


Kimberly,

on my iPad, the page is timing out, but when I do a refresh, it works. I was able to get to the giveaway page through the blog link. Give it another try and let us know.

Betsy


----------



## Trevor H Cooley (Jun 29, 2012)

I entered. Thanks, Harvey.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

I've been a member here for two and half years but I can't enter since I'm not on Facebook.  Sigh.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You don't have to be on facebook. . . . .the links in the OP above are to the blog page. . .you can enter with your name and an email address.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Entered. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I have entered. As soon as I am on a regular computer and can find my Twitter password, I will Tweet as well. 
Thanks!

ETA: Reset my Twitter password (shows how often I check Twitter when I don't own or have ever owned a smart phone   ), followed on Twitter and reTweeted.  

Thanks of the opportunity. (My oldest granddaughter is Kindle-less and would be the recipient if I win.   )


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

Entered.  Thank you, Harvey, for the chance to get one free!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Atunah said:


> How do I know if that facebook entry went through? I can't figure out anything on Facebook, it just looks like a page with a lot of ads on it, so its confusing. On that entry page it said entered, but I don't know how to check on facebook for that.


I've checked our entries, and your FB entry went through. You should see our posts intermittently in your Facebook newsfeed.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks, Harvey! As far as I can tell, I'm entered. I already "Liked" and "followed" the KB page, but I think I was able to be entered in the drawing by following the info.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Harvey said:


> I've checked our entries, and your FB entry went through. You should see our posts intermittently in your Facebook newsfeed.


Thank you, I see kindleboards on the page, no clue if that is newsfeed or what, but its there. 
Is there any site more confusing than facebook? Just me then? 

Now the excitement in waiting for the new models. And the when and the what ....


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Cindy416 said:


> Thanks, Harvey! As far as I can tell, I'm entered. I already "Liked" and "followed" the KB page, but I think I was able to be entered in the drawing by following the info.


Yes, I can see your entries so you're all set. Thanks Cindy!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I entered on FB but do not have a twitter account (don't really know too much about it) and not sure what the third entry was about.  But I am entered at least 1 time. (I think)


----------



## Jerri Kay Lincoln (Jun 18, 2011)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Meka (Sep 8, 2011)

I did it, I think!?!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Entered, thanks for the opportunity, fingers crossed my country will be included.


----------



## ruecole (Jun 13, 2012)

Me too! 

Rue


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> I entered on FB but do not have a twitter account (don't really know too much about it) and not sure what the third entry was about. But I am entered at least 1 time. (I think)


Yes, I can see your entry, Brenda. Thanks! (The 3rd entry is also twitter-related - to "follow" us on Twitter.)


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Harvey, admittedly I am a total idiot, but entering appears to be quite difficult. Well, maybe it should be since it's a nice prize, but I'm just sayin...

Edit: Finally managed to enter. Like I said, I'm an idiot. 

These contests are often hard to navigate.


----------



## 56139 (Jan 21, 2012)

I entered as my big twitter account and not my measly author twitter (so you get more eyes) @SimpleSchooling   and my regular Facebook account J. Anne Huss


----------



## Susan J (May 14, 2010)

Love Kindle Boards, love new Kindles and love contests.  My only FB account belongs to my fluffy canine but we are entered, I think.    Thanks !


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Can somebody check to see if mine went through, I'm not sure.
Thanks. Also I'm not sure how many times I entered.

Amy


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

JRTomlin said:


> Harvey, admittedly I am a total idiot, but entering appears to be quite difficult. Well, maybe it should be since it's a nice prize, but I'm just sayin...
> 
> Edit: Finally managed to enter. Like I said, I'm an idiot.
> 
> These contests are often hard to navigate.


Sorry about that! It's a bit more intuitive if you're already logged into your Facebook account, but even then it takes a few steps to guide you through the process. Thanks for entering though!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Think I'm in, always good to have another KB contest.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Pretty sure I just enterered.  Thanks, Harvey!


----------



## AnneMarie Novark (Aug 15, 2010)

WooHoo!!!

I'm in!!!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I think I've entered trough FB. Thanks for the awesome contest!


----------



## Bellaluna (May 15, 2011)

I entered!  Thanks!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

weird question....

if my FB e-mail is not the same one i'm registered here with, is that okay?


----------



## Steve Silkin (Sep 15, 2010)

I entered - at least I think I clicked on everything I needed to enter ...!


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Done and done!  Woo!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

telracs said:


> weird question....
> 
> if my FB e-mail is not the same one i'm registered here with, is that okay?


Yes, that's no problem. We'll get ahold of you with both e-mails if need be!


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm entered!!!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Harvey said:


> Yes, that's no problem. We'll get ahold of you with both e-mails if need be!


thanks harvey. i'll look at facebook when i get home.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

I entered!! I was already a Facebook fan and also now on Twitter. Thanks so much for this wonderful offer!!!!!


----------



## 4eyesbooks (Jan 9, 2012)

I entered!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

kinbr said:


> Wonderful giveaway!! Thanks, Harvey and KindleBoards!
> 
> I may be completely missing something, but I couldn't figure out how to enter without Facebook. I can login with a name and email address, but then it only gives an option to complete the entry using a Facebook account.


I think you're right - it does require a FB account to enter. We're using a Facebook app to administer the drawing, to ensure we stay within Facebook's giveaway rules. Sorry for our non-Facebooking friends!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

4eyesbooks said:


> I entered!


Thanks! (Like your book covers, by the way!)


----------



## wiccanhot (Aug 19, 2011)

I entered.


----------



## Karen (Feb 12, 2009)

Thank You! I entered!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Okidoki, I entered. Now to cross my fingers, 'cause my Fire just croaked...


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow This is great just entered


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I did it but It went to my work Facebook account.ohwell still works
Sylvia


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thumper said:


> Okidoki, I entered. Now to cross my fingers, 'cause my Fire just croaked...


Contact Kindle CS. . . it's under warranty. . . .they'll replace it. . . . .


----------



## ErinS (Mar 7, 2009)

I entered. 

Thanks!


----------



## Nicole Ciacchella (May 21, 2012)

Done!  And I've just started lusting after a new Kindle, so your timing is impeccable.


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Entered  Luck to all


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

What a WONDERFUL giveaway! I entered, hope I did it correctly.  Have liked y'all on Facebook for awhile


----------



## R M Rowan (Jul 13, 2011)

Entered.  Thank you!!!


----------



## Loren DeShon (Jun 15, 2011)

I entered.  I think.


----------



## agilepup (Sep 30, 2011)

I've entered.  Thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

Entered.


----------



## Kelly (Michigan) (Dec 29, 2009)

I entered


----------



## L.M. Gautreaux (Apr 15, 2012)

Done.  I think I did it right.


----------



## melissalwebb (Dec 20, 2010)

Entered. 

Thank you.


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

Just entered ... very cool!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Entered. Thanks!!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

As always, such a wonderful idea! I entered, thank you


----------



## dotx (Nov 4, 2010)

I entered. Thanks!


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

I entered. Thanks!


----------



## Samantha (Jul 16, 2010)

Does this work if you live in Canada? I know you can't use the Kindle Fire up here but you can the e-readers. Anyhow I think I'm entered.


----------



## NathanWrann (May 5, 2011)

I entered!


----------



## jlee745 (Jul 27, 2010)

I entered!!! Tks


----------



## CozyMama (Dec 12, 2008)

I entered.  Thanks for the chance to win!


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm entered for 4 out of the 5 possible entries. I didnt tweet about the contest since I don't actually use my twitter account for anything more than Amazon codes.


----------



## kindlenewbie (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm in. Thanks.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Samantha said:


> Does this work if you live in Canada? I know you can't use the Kindle Fire up here but you can the e-readers. Anyhow I think I'm entered.


You'll be able to choose any of the new Kindle models - a Fire 2 or (assuming there will be some line-up updates for e-readers) a new Kindle e-reader!


----------



## messenger309 (Aug 17, 2012)

Entered.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Harvey said:


> I think you're right - it does require a FB account to enter. We're using a Facebook app to administer the drawing, to ensure we stay within Facebook's giveaway rules. Sorry for our non-Facebooking friends!





Ann in Arlington said:


> You don't have to be on facebook. . . . .the links in the OP above are to the blog page. . .you can enter with your name and an email address.


So I'm not entered by filling in my name and e-mail address in the blog page? Bummer.


----------



## GailMWF (Aug 26, 2010)

I entered!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I simply could not resist the temptation to enter this giveaway.  I mean, really, it's just too cool.  Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I entered - thanks for the contest!!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Sweet! I entered with the facebook like and twitter follow, but I think I messed up the tweet one


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

Entered.  What a great giveaway!  Thank you.


----------



## parKb5 (Jan 4, 2011)

Well, I entered, but I never win noffin'.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

At first you got me thinking I missed some big announcement.  I had a minor heart skip...     I have resisted FB and Twitter forever...it is getting harder and harder to do so.  I was glad to see that I could join via entering my email.  Thanks for this Harvey.   

Edit: bummer, I finally read this whole thread and see I am not actually entered.  Oh well, good luck to the rest of you all.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Entered, but it was a struggle, and I've used Rafflecopter before. I think it has to do with the new Facebook emails. I blocked anyone from seeing my FB email and I think this makes the Facebook login fail the way this Rafflecopter is set up with the email requirement.

No matter, I did it with another email address instead. But it was tougher than I thought it would be!


----------



## bluesplayer (Sep 30, 2010)

crebel said:


> So I'm not entered by filling in my name and e-mail address in the blog page? Bummer.


big +1 to what Crebel said. I don't know Crebel's stance on Facebook but I don't do Facebook, period. No account, ever not even under a fake name and email.

I STILL haven't needed to sign up for Twitter (and I'm a techno geek).

Larry


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

Entered. Thanks!


----------



## me3boyz (Jan 10, 2010)

I entered 4 out of 5 times. Dunno how to enter via Twitter...not that I've ever sent out a tweet.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

TexasGirl said:


> Entered, but it was a struggle, and I've used Rafflecopter before. I think it has to do with the new Facebook emails. I blocked anyone from seeing my FB email and I think this makes the Facebook login fail the way this Rafflecopter is set up with the email requirement.
> 
> No matter, I did it with another email address instead. But it was tougher than I thought it would be!


I *think* that if you have a facebook account, and log in with that e-mail account, it should work.

In our next giveaway, we'll try to make entering easier, and not require a facebook account. Thanks very much for the feedback.

-Harvey


----------



## RosalieJamesWrites (Aug 18, 2012)

Awesome! Just entered. I'm excited 

________________________________________________________________


----------



## oldprowler (Jul 23, 2009)

Entered.  Thank You Harvey.


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

The entry completion process wasn't totally clear, but I managed to get mine in.


----------



## electrictroy (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm too cheap to buy my own kindle so I hope I win one of yours. ;-)


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for entering, everybody!

Entry link: http://www.kboards.blogspot.com/2012/08/kindleboards-giveaway-kindle-fire-2.html


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I entered a few days ago. Thanks for the contest, Harvey.


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Oops, I missed the part where we were supposed to post here that we entered.  I entered the first day, thanks Harvey!  But of course I never win anything, so I'll say a premature congratulations to whoever wins!


----------



## ddarol (Feb 5, 2009)

sorry!  i also missed it.  entered the first day.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Entered the first day and posting here now!  Thanks, Harvey.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

And if you don't use Facebook or Twitter, you can't enter?  I refuse to get tangled in those webs -- especially Facebook.


----------



## ErinLindsey (Jan 18, 2009)

I entered


----------



## 3pointers (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for offering the give-away.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I entered.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

I entered!  Thanks for the contest!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I've entered.  Thank you!


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

I think I entered.  Time will tell.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow, it's great to see everyone entering the contest!  Good luck to everyone!

Betsy


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Thanks for the contest, Harvey have entered facebook and twitter


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Entered!


----------



## NanD (May 4, 2011)

I entered (I think) ...liked the facedbook page, but it said to complete entry & iIt looked like you were supposed to comment but didn't bring up facebook to do so but offered other profile choices, but I don't tweet and if I picked google it wanted me to sign in there as well, so I didn't do that part... so I'm not sure if I'm actually entered or not.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

If you look at the form, it should indicate how many entries you have for it (you get 3 entries for the Facebook like). 

I don't see your name in the drawing list, so you might want to check it again. Let me know if you need any help - thanks!


----------



## NanD (May 4, 2011)

Thanks, now I'm entered


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

Entered, tweeted, FBed, etc!  Thanks!!


----------



## ptomic (Aug 9, 2012)

Entered yesterday and tweeted then and this morning.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for entering! Good luck!

Entry form


----------



## Broadus (Nov 29, 2010)

FB "friended," following, and tweeted.


----------



## Jonathan C. Gillespie (Aug 9, 2012)

Done! (under a different account).


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

Entered the other day.


----------



## CandyJ9 (Sep 16, 2010)

Entered. Excited to see what the 6th brings! My birthday is the 5th.


----------



## Shellybean (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## Jodi O (Mar 3, 2010)

Entered every which way


----------



## LarryKahn (Aug 16, 2011)

Me, too. Thanks! Larry


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

it's funny. I already found KB on facebook and had already liked. Happy to do so! 

and I just entered. Wonderful opp, Harvey. TY


----------



## katbird1 (Dec 10, 2008)

Entered.  

Thank you!


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

Just completed my entry.  Thanks, Harvey!


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

YAY! Free stuff!


----------



## leigh7911 (Sep 16, 2011)

Ha! I liked the facebook page before I even saw this thread. Made entering even easier!

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dalene (Feb 1, 2009)

I'M in too!!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for entering, good people!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

I entered ... I think.


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi Harvey,

I think I entered.  I also "liked" on facebook (I think) .

I'm Kodiak Attack on FB.

Maxx


----------



## JuliMonroe (Apr 25, 2011)

Entered. Thanks!


----------



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

I think I entered.  I got to the Twitter part and quit.

I'm not going to get a bunch of junk from raffle-copter or whoever they are, am I?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

NightReader said:


> I think I entered. I got to the Twitter part and quit.
> 
> I'm not going to get a bunch of junk from raffle-copter or whoever they are, am I?


Absolutely not. They have a strict privacy policy, and so do we at KindleBoards!


----------



## StephenLivingston (May 10, 2011)

I've entered.


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

I've entered - great giveaway!


----------



## MinaNoir (Mar 30, 2009)

I entered the other day! Great contest              Love the new Fires


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I entered


----------



## jehma (Jul 10, 2009)

I entered, thanks!


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

I'm entered. With there being three new Kindle Fire models, which one will be the prize


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Entered and entered and entered.    Thanks for the opportunity, Harvey!


----------



## seadogg31 (Jan 9, 2009)

i entered


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

When are drawing winner?
Sylvia


----------



## ljcrochet (Oct 22, 2011)

I entered.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I just entered.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

So in for it!


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

entered


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

ak rain said:


> When are drawing winner?
> Sylvia


Still a couple of weeks to enter: we draw the winner on Sept 11th! _(date corrected)_


----------



## Troy Jackson (Sep 7, 2012)

Look forward to it..


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Entered yesterday. Would love to win a Fire 2!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Thank you Harvey.  It's always fun.
Sylvia


----------



## Orionpkmyz (Sep 2, 2012)

I entered! Would make a nice welcoming gift for this new member.


----------



## funnycat (Dec 30, 2010)

I entered back in August but I think I forgot to post here about it.  So here's  my late post saying so.


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

I enetered a while ago too, but forgot to post


----------



## Basket lady (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm entered


----------



## JamieL (Feb 23, 2009)

I entered a while back but forgot to post


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Is the contest officially over?  I entered, but am not sure what is happening now.  I checked the Facebook page and it says the contest is closed.  Oh well.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

So which Kindle Fire will the drawing be for?  One of the 7" models or one of the 8.9" models


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

It's winner's choice!  

We'll hold the drawing shortly and announce the winner here!!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Can't wait to find out who won!


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

JamieLynn832002 said:


> I entered a while back but forgot to post


Me, too! I wasn't sure if that was part of the entry process, but those new Fires look so good that I don't want to disqualify myself!


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Crossing fingers and toes...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't forget your eyes.  

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

We have a winner! 

It's Courtney Vail! Congratulations, Courtney! I've sent you a PM. 

She gets to choose from any of the new Kindle Fire or Paperwhite devices!

Thanks for entering, everyone! Stay tuned for more contests and giveaways from KindleBoards!!


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

Way to go Courtney, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats, Courtney!  

Betsy


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

Congratulations Courtney!!!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Harvey said:


> We have a winner!
> 
> It's Courtney Vail! Congratulations, Courtney! I've sent you a PM.
> 
> ...


Congratulations to Courtney!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Congratulations Courtney !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Good job Harvey CONGRATS Courtney!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Congratulations Courtney!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Yaaayyyy!!!!! Congrats Courtney!!!!!!! What are you choosing?


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Congrats Courtney


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Courtney, congratulations!!!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Congratulations Courtney, as a former winner of a Kindle 2 right here on KB's I know how exciting this is.  Please let us know which Kindle you choose and keep us posted for Kindle watch and how you like it!!

Harvey, great contest!


----------

